# Frizzled cacoo



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Our knew bantam cacoo frizzled polish


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh! How absolutely adorably cute!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow................................


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Lovely 
Is a Cacoo a Poland chicken ?


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

It is a 50/50 chance to get this bread we bread a black white crested Polish with black hen or with a blue.really neat bread.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Wow!!! I love these,  wee feather ball


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok that's the coolest bird I've seen WOW


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Have some black white crested frizzled Polish chicks they are so adorable


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

This is their daddy


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

WOW!! They look like right wee characters  fantastic looking birds


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you they are addicting


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

I showed one of my clients these photos and they said "wow that's a chicken??" Can't get over how cute they look,


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Her is a pic of one of my big standards Polish blue white crested


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

And may I say looking just FAB!! I never knew chickens like this existed, I'm thinking of getting some bantams next,we have a breeder out here,who's as mad as they come,heart of gold tho,he must think I'm the crazy one,arriving at his farm with my beauty therapist tunic on  you have some sort of bantams is that right?


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Reminds me of Phyllis Diller!!!


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is some bantams.much smaller than the standards don't look like it in pictures.they follow me every where I go


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Awwww I want some  there fab ,I'll be showing these to our breeder,he will be in his element ,he's nearly 80 years old,this will make his a very happy man I think


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 28 of these blues'blacks' and buff' s


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

No no you have 25 now hehe a few are mines


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll share I would love to get u some of these breads wouldn't that be awesome maybe I can send some eggs and u hatch them got plenty of eggs I should have more hatching. GOD IS GOOD


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

I would love that


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Polish cockerel his name is Sonny


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Black Cochin cockerel not little for long.look like little body builders


----------

